# 25 series sno way plow not working



## Mapleman85 (Jun 24, 2010)

just bought 25 seriers snoway 8 foot plow all wired have power at solind and controller cause down pressure light is on but the motor on the plow clicks when i try to move it side to side or up and down it does not move any one got any good solutions? or is something else wrong i checked my wireing twicw with the wired digram thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Is your power and ground attached directly to the battery? If they are then I would confirm that the 12 volt motor solenoid is operating properly.


----------



## Mapleman85 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks basher finally got plow to work put it off to the side for a while i did but i had the wrong solid for the plow but now ive a a differnt problem i can move the plow from side to side and lift plow up but cant get it to go down or the down pressure to turn on the light on the controller turn on but nothing happens did not know if any one ran intop this problem before i checked the wireing harness everything seams to be ok there so idk any one else ever have this problem its a 25D series


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sounds like a lift valve.

Fenner repair
http://www.snoway.com/service/Fenner Repair/97100036A.pdf

25 parts
http://www.snoway.com/service/Parts Manuals/97100204j.pdf


----------

